# First suit completed! Would love critique!



## Kaluna (Jan 29, 2013)

So hard to get critique.
BE HARSH i want serious critique


































heres some specs:

-fox/raccoon hybrid
-balaclava based
-minimal foam
-100% sewn seams
-all handsewn
-silicon nose and tongue from DVC
-silicon pads from Phazon Alloy
-DF furs
-sculpey teeth
-replaceable eyes with velcro
-foamies for the white of the eye
-plastic mesh for the eye itself
-felt around lips, nose, and eyes
-zipper in back of head and another on the tail
-sock paws (need to sew the pads on, i glued them and that was just a bad idea)
-sleeves held up by elastic across my chest and behind my back

TONS of wips in my old thread here:
http://forums.furaffinity.net/threads/129423-Begginner-looking-for-tips-critique!?highlight=


----------



## Kaluna (Jan 29, 2013)

*Re: Fist suit completed! Would love critique!*

Can a mod please change the title to "first suit" ? I cant change it apparently and "fist suit" is definitely not what I meant LMAO


----------



## Fox_720B (Jan 29, 2013)

*Re: Fist suit completed! Would love critique!*

For a first suit that's really not bad! The main thing i noticed was that something seems off about the eyes...maybe the angle of them and the color, but they don't seem to fit the rest of the suit quite so well. Other than that though, I've seen actual fursuit studios produce work of similar quality so I can tell you worked hard on this and put the time and attention to detail in from the start, so I commend that. The rest of the suit turned out really good.


----------



## Dokid (Jan 29, 2013)

*Re: Fist suit completed! Would love critique!*

Wow everything looks really good. The only thing that really bugs me is the eyes. I saw you wanted to have "follow me eyes" but they don't really work unless the "sides" follow the same pattern.

The muzzle is a bit crooked but not too noticeable. The furring is also very smooth and doesn't have gouges in it.


----------



## Nordo Huskamute (Jan 29, 2013)

*Re: Fist suit completed! Would love critique!*

Agree with the furring looking good, the ears seem a bit full to me but that's just preference. The jawset looks good, did you make the teeth?  Not digging the psycho eyes, the first ones look better to me.


----------



## Dokid (Jan 29, 2013)

*Re: Fist suit completed! Would love critique!*



Nordo Huskamute said:


> Agree with the furring looking good, the ears seem a bit full to me but that's just preference. The jawset looks good, did you make the teeth?  Not digging the psycho eyes, the first ones look better to me.



The eyes are of her fursona though :/

Anyways now that I see it the ears are a bit chunky, but they don't really make or break the costume.


----------



## Kalmor (Jan 29, 2013)

*Re: Fist suit completed! Would love critique!*



Kaluna said:


> Can a mod please change the title to "first suit" ? I cant change it apparently and "fist suit" is definitely not what I meant LMAO


If you click the edit button on your original post you should be able to edit it there.


----------



## Nordo Huskamute (Jan 29, 2013)

*Re: Fist suit completed! Would love critique!*



Dokid said:


> The eyes are of her fursona though :/
> 
> Anyways now that I see it the ears are a bit chunky, but they don't really make or break the costume.



Oh, maybe she can brighten the colors a bit to add to the contrast? The tone of the blue and orange is close enough that they kinda blend together to my eye. Maybe blend in some darker shading in the center pupil section to make it "pop" more? I dunno, it is pretty well done as it is so if that is the look you are going for then by all means keep it, I just have not seen eyes like that before...  Don't mind me.

Regardless, it is a really cute suit, that first picture is adorable.


----------



## Kaluna (Jan 29, 2013)

Thanks for the replies everyone! I too thought the ears ended up too chunky but it doesn't bother me too much. I might shave them a little more. Also I'm planning on replacing the eyes at some point mostly because the plastic they're made of is not too easy to see through. I've already order some black buckram online to paint for the next set of eyes. Since they're replaceable it'll be very easy to do. I agee too that they do not follow like I intended, they also sit too close to my face on the inside, I think I should have bulked out the eyesocket a little more... Also I see some people make the eye frame out of black material instead of white like I did, maybe that is the problem? More than likely its the shape itself that prevents the follow from working right. I totally messed up in drawing both sets of eyes, the normal ones were supposed to have little white eye shines but they wouldnt line up right and made her look like that derpy pony with the weird eyes so I just colored over them because that looked better albeit a little soulless. And perhaps I will try some darker shading for the trippy eyes, as Nordo suggested.


EDIT: ALso yes, I made the teeth from sculpey bake clay, they're hotglued in. I already lost two a further confusion but I can always make more. A friend was telling me to make a "root" for the tooth to stick into the foam so that if they fall out it has be because it broke, which is harder to do than just pulling them off the hotglue which is super easy.
Also I can't edit the title of my first post, just the post itself. I tried. I guess I just have a fist suit now.....


----------



## Rivers Bluetail (Jan 29, 2013)

Pretty impressive! Really adorable  Good job. The eyes look a little off though, even in the first pictures. Possibly the angle.


----------



## Sulfide (Jan 29, 2013)

Do not think its bad at all. Short of refining techniques of constuction through practice there is really not one thing that needs to be improved. The Eyes, they pass inspection. But to give them the extra umf, I'd make the levelish with each other and not so much at an angle. Then it would be near perfect.


----------



## Fox_720B (Jan 29, 2013)

I agree with sulfide, but I also have to say the eyes grow on me after a while. I think they're kind of cute. Just adjust the levels a bit and for the crazy eyes, definitely use more contrast, darker colors, that way people can really see what it's meant to be. I remain very impressed with your effort here and so are the other two furs I just showed it to.


----------



## Nordo Huskamute (Jan 30, 2013)

Kaluna, before you replace the eyes, paint the INSIDE of them black.  I used the same perforated plastic for the eyes on my Embraer suit and couldn't see out that well at all.  I borrowed an idea from the aviation world and painted the inside of the eyes black for anti-glare and they all but disappeared! If they are white inside your vision will be more impaired.  Try it out before removing them!

with this technique the vision was better than with buckram.


----------



## Umbra.Exe (Jan 30, 2013)

In my opinion, I think the nose is a little small... Maybe if the blue part was the size of the blue + the black ring around the nose, that might be better.
I think the top of the nose should also be tilted out/forwards more, right now the nose looks a little "pushed-in", but I can't tell from the front very well.
http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/5/5f/Fox_nose!.jpg
 See how the tip of the nose sticks out a bit more than the bottom? That's what I mean.

The nose should also not be directly touching the cleft in the upper lip.




See how there's a bit of space between the nose and lip?


I think the transition from muzzle to cheeks could be a bit smoother. it's not too bad as it is though.

And now on a positive note... I think the teeth and lips came out very nice. I also like that the ears have dimension and don't look "stuck on." And her fluffy cheeks are very cute! And most of all, I LOVE the color scheme.

Also, kudos to you for actually wanting critique, and not just compliments! That's definitely a big part of improving one's work.


----------

